# Official VGX Discussion Thread . . . TODAY!!!



## Crowned Clown (Dec 7, 2013)

> Confirmed
> 
> Titanfall - Exclusive footage confirmed via press release.
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Exclusive footage confirmed via press release.
> ...




Form the VGX website



> TUNE-IN
> 
> SATURDAY DECEMBER 7 AT 6 PM ET / 3 PM PT
> 
> ...




2 and half hours to go!


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Just be better than last year


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 7, 2013)

Nothing that interests me, so I'll pass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

I'll get ready to trudge over 3 hours of shit so I can get some trailers of good games.

It's not going to be worth the effort.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll get ready to trudge over 3 hours of shit so I can get some trailers of good games.
> 
> It's not going to be worth the effort.



If we shit on the show though out the thread it will be "worth" it


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2013)

there's already a VGX thread: 

also, here's the schedule:



> Preplay
> Get an exclusive look at Thief - The VGX Preshow kicks off with a trip to Eidos Montreal to get a look at the next installment of the Thief franchise.
> 
> Hour #1
> ...



pewdiepew, fucking lol


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 7, 2013)

My mistake didn't see the thread


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2013)

Crash Bandicoot seems okay...but the fact JJBA ASB isn't a nominee and that it's the same shit for like 75% of the awards makes me very meh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

These motherfuckers are spreading out the trailers in each hour so we have to watch the whole fucking thing, holy shit.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd be interested in some South Park skits. Though it's not worth it to wait through hours of Americanized corporate television for that. Can just check 'em on Youtube.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2013)

also it seems one of the premiers is Telltale's Game of Thrones game
Hello Games' (Joe Danger) is the other, seems to be some hype behind it

oh and I wouldn't hold it out for Valve making an appearance (people were speculating because Steam is streaming this)


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2013)

some awards are slowly going up btw

pre-play


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Mael said:


> Crash Bandicoot seems okay...but the fact *JJBA ASB* isn't a nominee and that it's the same shit for like 75% of the awards makes me very meh.



Honestly Mael, I love Jojo as much as the next guy but that game is GOTY material only for Jojo fans.

It also helps that the biggest game regions(North America and Europe) haven't gotten the game yet so it's not on anyone's mind.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 7, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> some awards are slowly going up btw
> 
> pre-play


I can predict every comment for every category: "*** won over GTA5? I call bullshit"

-sigh-


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Ashley winning for Elie is a no brainer really.

I'm a bit surprised Troy won over Steve.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice to see Ni No Kuni win :33


----------



## PinkDarkBoy (Dec 7, 2013)

Suprised at Ni No Kuni winning, especially with Pokemon in the nominees. Well deserved though.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

March 11, 2016,


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Reggie please don't show off Donkey Kong, give us Smash


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Fuck stop with the VGX blowjob already


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Gearbox and Telltales games working on a collaboration game.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow..horrible jokes..and Tales from Borderlands!?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Tales from the Borderlands coming in 2014


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

The gameplay will be just like Telltales past games, old and new characters will be in this.

Muti characters are kind of confirmed, Telltales are the main devolpers.

All Gearbox is doing is lending them Broderlands 2 assets and approve of some ideas.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

Blunderlands point and click?

DON'T CARE.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Gaben confirmed half robot, and no one is surprised


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Reworked Tomb Raider game coming in January


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Mostly re work visuals like environment effects and Lara is getting a slight redesign.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2013)

Look at Zidane in here, talking to himself.

So sad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Mostly re work visuals like environment effects and Lara is getting a slight redesign.



*What are the changes you made to the definite version?

It looks better*

NEXT GEN, EVERYONE.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

>Worst game among the nominees

>wins best action adventure game


----------



## Mako (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol. Assassin's Creed IV. I call bullshit.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

No one will talk to me 

Death talk with me :33


FUCK YOU REGGIE, god dammit why does it have to be Donkey Kong, the one I'm least excited for


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Kranky Kong confirmed to play like Scourge MCduck


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

fuck nintendo DK country...really...


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

yea Reggie revealed like 20 things of bullshit Joel


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Nintendo confirmed Donkey Kong for February


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

Give us Metroid Prime 4 and a HD rerelease of the previous ones


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Reggie is teasing with new Metroid game, stop fucking with me


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Did he mention X when Reggie brought up games coming in 2014?


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2013)

What have I missed?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

can I get some fuckin zelda nintendo damn it


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Wait did Reggie say there will be a 5th playable character?

Reggie wants to kick some PS4 and Xbone ass, but can they do it.


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2013)

>My body is always ready for you

L-lewd


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> can I get some fuckin zelda nintendo damn it



Zelda won't be here till like 2015 I bet.

Star Fox, F-Zero and Metroid are dead


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

sounds vulgar


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Reggie is creating a new meme live...........................................................


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2013)

Null said:


> What have I missed?



The greatest cringe-fest and the lamest jokes that side of the Atlantic.

Holy shit,that co-host doesn't give a shit.

You can actually feel the intense hatred and disdain he has for the show he is hosting.

Somebody must have had some dirt on him or something because goddamn,I'm not seeing why he would want to be there otherwise..


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not talking alone, but Death you need to talk now or else


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

Null said:


> What have I missed?



nothing

been boring

Camilla is always hot doe


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2013)

so the announcement was about Cranky Kong being playable?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

bring back the hot blonde.

bleh sports games dont care who wins.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

They need to get Dan Harmon to write these stuff.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Sports award will most likely go 2K NBA game or Fifa.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2013)

sports games sucks.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

mmm and now for a another "world premier" i dont give a shit about.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm seriously mad at Reggie only showing off a new character


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Matt Stone and Trey are coming maybe they can save us :33 

New Xbone Game Quantum Break reveal.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

I bet that TV show will be ass.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

#genericthirdpersonactiongame


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Monarch Industries...I better see a Venture Brothers joke in the game


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Concept wise with time stuff seems cool, they better make that really great when it comes to gameplay.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

Was that it from Nintendo? =/

Also, Joel is basically playing his character from Community during this


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Max Payne-like gameplay?

SOLD!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

Remedy made Max Payne 1 and 2, if there's a developer that knows Third Person Shooters, it's them. This is gonna be Max Payne: Time Powers boogaloo.

I FUCKING WANT IT.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

considering how alen wake was I'm expecting nothing revolutionary from the game play.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Was that it from Nintendo? =/
> 
> Also, Joel is basically playing his character from Community during this




Yeah,and somebody need to stab him because otherwise I don't think he will stop with the horrible,horrible jokes.

I have to endure until they show The Witcher 3 trailer..I just have to!

Edit:

Is the Remedy game exclusive for the XBone?


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

Remedy makes great stuff


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Loved Alan Wake & love Remedy.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Hopefully that TV is good though.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

Is there any chance for anything else Nintendo related?


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised to read that Reggie waited for Joel and Geoff outside and beat them to death with a wii u gamepad

also Joel is drunk, he has to be


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

this just in mobile gaming...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Need to play Remedy games and apparently you can play the villains with a whole different set of time powers.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Need to play Remedy games and apparently you can play the villains with a whole different set of time powers.


Groundbreaking story telling ,really. You rarely play from villain's side of view.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> considering how alen wake was I'm expecting nothing revolutionary from the game play.



Except Alan Wake wasn't supposed to be as fast paced as Max Payne at all. Plus, I'm also not expecting nothing revolutionary, I'm expecting actual good, immerse gameplay that doesn't bore me to tears.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Remedy working on a IOS game...

Seems to look like a RTS


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

love the writing in alen wake. good stuff.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

I like how Joel talked about liking co-op in Borderlands, while he non-verbally communicates that he doesn't care at all


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm still pissed at Reggie


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to read that Reggie waited for Joel and Geoff outside and beat them to death with a wii u gamepad
> 
> also Joel is drunk, he has to be



Hahaha..true.

But still,Reggie got caught with his pants down.

I mean..really..Cranky?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Joel is pretty much playing Jeff from Community


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

That padshit looks kinda good, but I'm with Joel on this one


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I'm still pissed at Reggie



fuckin couldn't even talk about smash. who gives a shit about cranky


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Best mobile game goes to PVZ2


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Seriously I'm surprise they only showed Donkey Kong


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Geoff has got to be absolutely hating Mchale. It's hilarious watching the disdain in his face.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Joel is pretty much playing Jeff from Community



That's what I said too, lol.

Let's just refer to him as Jeff during this show from now on, for the sake of accuracy.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm waiting for that South Park game reveal :33


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

The screen just said 'BINGE 'TILL YOU BLEED'

How's that appropriate, like, ever?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol he also playing the guy from the soup


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

mmm south park


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

Jeff () is stagnating the flow of the show


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

It would be nice for a change to get a host that actually knows a thing or two about games


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Wait that's it from South Park...still getting it though.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

gta 5 game of the year...


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

The World said:


> It would be nice for a change to get a host that actually knows a thing or two about games



It's more important that the host looks good for the majority of the viewers, unfortunately.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Well Trey and Stone is making fun of their game still not being out


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

LMFAO, this show is fucking awkward as shit. 

Slow claps, 1-2 people clapping for awards.

Best fucking award show ever.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Last of Us or GTA V


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V won, now Rockstar show off Agent Please :33


----------



## Mako (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow. Really?


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

I voted for Witcher 3

Fuck Tom Clancy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

Why can't Matt and Trey present this show? Their 50 second skit was better than every half assed attempt at humor so far.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

Filthy casuals love GTA


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Show off Agent, Rockstar


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

the viral thing


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

I haven't played a single one of the nominated games.

Why am I even watching this, lol.

I love it though


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why can't Matt and Trey present this show? Their 50 second skit was better than every half assed attempt at humor so far.



They might be too expense to do it


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

ok that IRS joke made me smirk


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

This isn't Agent Rockstar


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why can't Matt and Trey present this show? Their 50 second skit was better than every half assed attempt at humor so far.



They have better things to do

like take acid and play BASEketball


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

Almost no clapping


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

LOL


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like Mass Effect or Star Wars

#BungieUnoriginal


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Destiny trailer


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

excuse me while i get hyped for destiny


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL



lol love those fake twitters


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

*WORLD PREMIER OF STUFF WE ALREADY SAW MONTHS OR EVEN YEARS AGO.
*

Gotta love how delusional VGX is.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

What the **** am I looking at. (@viral stuff)


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Destiny still looking great


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

what is this donky kong shit...


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Donkey Kong short film?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

"The folks behind Halo" while his face says: "Why the **** am I here"


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

@Exo


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

Kongfrontation


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Witcher 3 reveal is next if I remember right,  damn only a hour in :-/


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blMhx6OAKjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Donkey Kong is some serious shit


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

"I don't care about winning I just want to beat the champion"


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Broken Age reveal coming


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

this game is fucking beautiful


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

That weird accent guy pisses me off.

(apparently the stream I'm viewing is behind on you guys')


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Can this come to PS4 and XBONE :33


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Jack Black is VA in the game.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Isn't this game being split into 2 parts?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

"It was all written in Canadian, so.." Wth


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

The Guy from Wilfred is the main boy in the game.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

This part of the game inspired by 2001 a Space Odyssey


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

this is about as bad as the jamie kenedy shit that happened however long ago.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

LMFAO @ Joe's comments

"How much did you pay him"

"Yeah, just put your idea on kickstarter and they give you 3 million dollars"

"Are you high"

ROFL


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IifE-EAuSAI[/YOUTUBE]

the show in a nutshell


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Confirmed for January


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

That guy from Rooster tooth looks like a non fat Seth Rogen


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Derek can go fuck himself


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

mmmm tech mombo jumbo I dont care about.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

The Division time


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2013)

Gone Home wins

I'm done


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

GONE HOMO.

WINS THINGS.

GAMING IS DEAD.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

That viral sketch was actually pretty good.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh,this should be good.

I wonder if they downgraded it visually..


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Certainly a nice looking engine.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Haven't played Gone Home


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

tell tales game of thrones is not a world premier vgx holy shit....


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Null what stream are you watching from?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Joffrey better be the main character in it


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys link me your stream, mine seems slower.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

Okay I'm bored now.

I'm calling it a day.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm watching this one: don't know how if it's behind or not though.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

And by the game comes out the last 2 books still won't be out


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

No Man's Sky looks much better than every other AAA game that has been showed so far.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

well im calling it a wrap, this show is teribad.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

No Man's Sky looks pretty cool, wonder if it's PS4 exclusive?


----------



## deathgod (Dec 7, 2013)

LOL, This comedian is never hosting this again. This is such a clusterfuck of an award show. The only good thing is the meme's that'll surely come out of it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Confirm platform already


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Honestly this show biggest problem is that it seems so awkward 

They should have done this at a stage like last year, rather than at like someone apartment building.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

They left Joel's mic on while he was taking a piss...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Stop teasing those announcements Geoff


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Dying Light time, running demo on PS4.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks so much better than Dead Island.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

I need more info on No Man's Sky


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Seriously it looks so much better than I thought it would.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 7, 2013)

PewDiePie!!!! Really!? LOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

The only thing i enjoyed about this was the fact that Cranky Kong is now the new Scrooge McDuck. Dat hard pogo.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

You are the only one Peacock


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

pewdiepie?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Thief Trailer.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

"Your city needs you Garett"

*Yoink pearl necklace*


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Thief looks like a better Dishonored


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Still 50 more minutes.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Best shooter goes to...Bioshock Infinity


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Man everyone is awkward on this show


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Wait the twins from Bioshock won.......


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Naughty Dog wins studio of the year


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Witcher 3


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm not reading through the thread, so someone sum up the highlights.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> You are the only one Peacock



I know. 

Actually, Thief was interesting. So i did enjoy that.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Fuck you Death, no one recap it for him


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Null what stream are you watching from?



The spike one


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

New Titan reveal


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Please give a release date already Respawn


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

March 11 release date...no beta info


----------



## deathgod (Dec 7, 2013)

That titanfall reveal as well as this whole 'show' was disappointing. Truly an epic waste of time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Geoff is pissed at Joel throughout the entire show.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Someone please fucking end it already.

This show has literally turned into hip hop bullshit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Sleepwalking by Chain Gang of 1974

The only GTA 5 song thats worth of listening to.

And with that, ends this absolute fucking trainwreck of a video game award show.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 7, 2013)

That was the worst thing I've ever seen in my entire life.

The new format is just fucking AWFUL. There were no exciting announcements and even if there were it wouldn't be exciting. Without an actual crowd, every time something was announced or an award was given it was just awkward and uneventful. They would clap and like 3 guys in the studio could be heard... it's obvious this whole thing was a MASSIVE budget cut even having the studios produce their own acceptance videos.

And what the FUCK was that bullshit at the end. Twenty fucking minutes of garbage music? Seriously, who fucking thought that was a good way to end a VIDEO GAME AWARD show? Ugh... fucking terrible. The VGAs were far from perfect but at least it felt exciting. Nothing at this crap came close to seeing Skyrim announced. And while I like the fact that we get more focus on the developers... it's done so poorly. It feels like a bad show on G4. Joel is a hilarious guy but his humor combined with Geoff was painfully awkward to watch. 

Just... bad. Never again.


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2013)

Joel was the best part of it all


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2013)

horrible show. This show is getting worst every year.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

is the abomination dead yet?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

The past VGA's were better than this, I was fine with Geoff but Joel just felt really awkward being there. Have the next on be at a stage show with a audience please, this one felt it was happening at someone's house.

And this last bit of advice is for Nintendo, if you are going to show up at a event like this, announce something people will actually care about and give a shit about.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Honestly Geoff and Joel really don't make a good duo to host this kind of thing. Have one of them or get a duo with better chemistry.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> The past VGA's were better than this


No they weren't. The past VGAs were all garbage shows.

This year's show was just did it worse.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

While the games announcement were't as big as past year I was fine with what they showed.

Only real disappointments were the Nintendo reveal and the Telltale's GOT IMO.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> While the games announcement were't as big as past year I was fine with what they showed.


They were all equally garbage.

It's a matter of which shit smells worse.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 7, 2013)

So apparently not even the trailers and footage were enough to make the trudging worth it.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> So apparently not even the trailers and footage were enough to make the trudging worth it.



Not really since it just felt like forever for a announcement to finally happen. This show shouldn't have been 3 hours long.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks God Nintendo didn't reveal anything new at this garbage event. It was soooo bad.

even tho I wanted to see more about X or Zelda WiiU


----------



## Mako (Dec 7, 2013)

Luckily, I stopped watching the show after GOTY was announced. Looks like everyone on social media is sharing the same reactions.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey come on guys didn't you love seeing your favorites from the intermantes like that pew pew guy die or MB86 umm 64!


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Thanks God Nintendo didn't reveal anything new at this garbage event. It was soooo bad.*
> 
> even tho I wanted to see more about X or Zelda WiiU



Why would you be thankful for that?

Their announcement could have been something and could have been a high-point for the show.

Instead they made one of the most disappointing announcement of all.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Not really since it just felt like forever for a announcement to finally happen. This show shouldn't have been 3 hours long.



From what I've gathered so far:

The Division: Engine looks sexy, but I would have preferred seeing gameplay.

Destiny: Really wish they wouldn't just edit footage from previous trailers.

Witcher 3: The only good thing about the whole show it seems.

Nintendo: Had they announced Metroid Wii U, they would have made the whole thing worth it. They didn't, and I am left still hoping for the day Other M is retconned.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Destiny had some new footage in there spliced in with old footage from what I could tell.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 7, 2013)

How the hell is a Tomb Raider port a big announcement? That's like something that gets announced on a Wednesday afternoon in a Square press release. And Titanfall's big reveals were two mech classes? Really? Also some reserved for a Wednesday afternoon on a slow news day for IGN or something.

And you know that since Telltale are making GOT, WDs2, AND this Borderlands thing... once of them is going to suck. Like Jurassic Park suck. It's amazing that the most interesting thing at this show was an indie game. No Mans Sky looks amazing... and it's amazing that nothing at this show was half as exciting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Why would you be thankful for that?
> 
> Their announcement could have been something and could have been a high-point for the show.
> 
> Instead they made one of the most disappointing announcement of all them.



Because the stage doesn't deserved any major reveal from Nintendo, like I said before in the other thread the stage is not that big. People over hyped VGX when in fact is very small. This is a stage that Gametrailers and Spike want to sell as the premium video game award when it is not. It is a joke.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Know whats funny about the Cranky Kong thing? Nintendo didn't hype it up at all.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Tomb Raider was only exciting for me since I haven't played it yet and now  I can get it for my PS4.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Know whats funny about the Cranky Kong thing? Nintendo didn't hype it up at all.



True that and then I wasn't expecting all that much but what they showed felt really weird and out of place to me.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 7, 2013)

Saw the No Man's Sky trailer.

I retract what I said about TW3 being the only good part.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Know whats funny about the Cranky Kong thing? Nintendo didn't hype it up at all.



correct.. Nintendo didn't even try. People over hyped Nintendo reveal[including me] I wanted to see X lol. 

When you see the final product of the event, you realized that why Nintendo didn't do anything else.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Top lel


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2013)

Joel Banderas was funny.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> correct.. Nintendo didn't even try. People over hyped Nintendo reveal[including me] I wanted to see X lol.
> 
> When you see the final product of the event, you realized that why Nintendo didn't do anything else.



Pretty much. 

I'm glad i left before PewDiePie appeared. Holy shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2013)

Also Reggie teasing Metroid is not cool.. Someone shoot him for me lol


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVoH4mDMoGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Also Reggie teasing Metroid is not cool.. Someone shoot him for me lol



His body is too READY for the bullets.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Also Reggie teasing Metroid is not cool.. Someone shoot him for me lol



Let me do it  

Quick question: Why do people have this love for Reggie?

I don't hate the guy i just don't see why the internet went crazy over him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Because of his body.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

........

Meh I still don't see why that caught him on. The internet is just weird I guess


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> The internet is just weird I guess



You just realized this?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Nope but I'm a bit surprise over this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> ........
> 
> Meh I still don't see why that caught him on. The internet is just weird I guess



He says as he s with his


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 8, 2013)

Seems like I made the right choice skipping this show.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 8, 2013)

13 pages overnight O_o

dayum


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2013)

best thing from the night


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2013)

List of the winners:
Game of the Year: Grand Theft Auto V
Studio of the Year: Naughty Dog
Best Shooter: BioShock Infinite
Best Action Adventure Game: Assassin’s Creed IV: Black Flag
Best Sports Game: NBA 2K14
Best Independent Game: Gone Home
Best RPG: Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch
Best Fighting Game: Injustice: Gods Among Us
Best Driving Game: Forza Motorsport 5
Most Anticipated Game (voted by viewers): Titanfall
Character of the Year(voted by viewers):  The Lutece Twins
Best Mobile Game(voted by viewers): Plants vs. Zombies 2: It’s About Time
Best DLC: Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
Best Xbox Game: Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
Best PlayStation Game: The Last of Us
Best Nintendo Game: Super Mario 3D World
Best PC Game: Gone Home
Best Handheld Game: The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Best Casual Game: Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Best Voice Actor: Troy Baker as Joel (from The Last of Us)
Best Voice Actress: Ashley Johnson as Ellie (from The Last of Us)
Best Soundtrack: Grand Theft Auto V
Best Song in a Game: “Will the Circle be Unbroken” performed by Courtnee Draper & Troy Baker (from BioShock Infinite)


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 8, 2013)

mmm ni no kuni winning rpg of the year is the most quality decision. 

the joel gif is just...


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 8, 2013)

Zidane said:


> best thing from the night



You just won the thread.

Btw the awards are bullshit. GTA GOTY? Really? And then not winning XBOX or PS categories? If GTA is GOTY shouldn't R* also win best studio? Looks like they simply wanted to slice the pie evenly for everyone so that everyone has a win. Too bad TR didn't win anything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2013)

Trevor's VA didn't win? SMH


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Trevor's VA didn't win? SMH



I'm sure he was a close 2nd. It was a bit hard to chose between him or Troy, at least for me it was.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 8, 2013)

Trevor is hilarious and incredibly well acted. But Troy Baker in TLoU was something special. I don't think anyone could argue that he didn't deserve to win, regardless of how great the competition was (including himself in Bioshock: Infinite).


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 8, 2013)

black flag taking action adventure was one of the most bull shit choices of the night.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2013)

At least they are kind of sort of on track with the philosophy even if it was poorly executed, McHale had some moments but he was out of place. If they want comedy next year they should go with someone who is funny and knows a lot about the medium, like Burnie from Rooster Teeth. 

Also the Mega 64 bit was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3nGEcFrHp4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2013)

Joel saved that show from being more of a pathetic shitpile than it is already because he clearly didn't give a shit about the whole thing, borderline insulting the guys being interviewed and instilling awkwardness everywhere.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2013)

I love Community and use to love the Soup but I still give a resounding nope


----------



## Reyes (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah same here, I love the Soup and Community and I thought Joel humor just did not fit here at ALL.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2013)

Wtf? Bioshock infinite da best shooter?? Its one of the most boring and senseless games ive ever played. The original bioshock was waaaaaaaaay better. Im starting to hate these little fuckers riding the hype train.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-32HGRIk5yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------

